# Ariens Platinum 24-Model 921028



## explorerlyon (Nov 6, 2017)

Just purchased a used Platinum 24-Model 921028, AX291 motor. I think it is from 2013. It is in excellent condition. A few questions:

1. Takes 5 pulls to get started. Is that typical of this model or any suggestions for better starting? With it cold, I moved the choke all the way to start and primed the bulb 3 times.

2. Any typical issues to know from this model and year?

3. Any upgrades suggested? Already has the non-abrasive skid shoes.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the gasoline fresh or old?


Welcome aboard, Explorer!!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

How warm was it out, I've been having issues with all of them starting when putting full choke in the warmer weather, They seem to start easier with half choke in the warmer weather for me.


----------



## explorerlyon (Nov 6, 2017)

uberT said:


> Is the gasoline fresh or old?
> 
> Welcome aboard, Explorer!!


Fresh gas, non-ethanol. Thanks for the welcome, great forum!



Dauntae said:


> How warm was it out, I've been having issues with all of them starting when putting full choke in the warmer weather, They seem to start easier with half choke in the warmer weather for me.


45 degrees. Maybe I opened the choke too much?

Any other tips on tip or suggested modifications/upgrades on this machine? Now I just need snow!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

explorerlyon said:


> Just purchased a used Platinum 24-Model 921028, AX291 motor. I think it is from 2013. It is in excellent condition.


yes, technically it is "from 2013"
Made in 2013, and probably sold in the Autumn of 2013. 

However, it is considered 2014 model year, so you would say "I have a 2014 Platinum 24" 

Scot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Explorer, it could be a carb issue, but that's nothing but a guess from me. I would probably take a shot and try to run something like SeaFoam thru it and see if there is any change.


My Ariens need full choke to start if the engine is stone cold. They typically fire right up on first pull. I think the machines can sit for up to an hour, when they're hot, and will happily re-start without any choke, even if it's cold out.


A fresh $2 spark plug sure couldn't hurt while you're at it. I assume you've checked the operation of the gas valve. Some have had issues with a defective gas cap creating an unwanted vacuum...


----------

